# YUNGAY, CHILE



## Chorero (May 5, 2006)

Amigos peruanos les presento al ciudad de Yungay, Chile he visto que en la sierra peruana hay una que posee el mismo nombre que en quechaua significa "mi valle templado".

El municipio de Yungay se localiza en el territorio continental de Chile en la 
Región del Bio-Bio. 
Según los datos recolectados el 2002 en el Censo del Instituto Nacional de Estadísticas, la comuna posee una superficie de 824 km² y una población de 16.814 habitantes, de los cuales 8.249 son mujeres y 8.565 son hombres.
Yungay acoge al 0,90% de la población total de la región. Un 31,79% corresponde a población rural y un 68,21% a población urbana.
Fue fundada el día 20 de Enero de 1842 por el general Fernando Baquedano, y su nombre da referencia a la Batalla de Yungay, celebrada en el pueblo de Yungay, Perú, el 20 de enero de 1839.





[url]http://[URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]

http://[URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]

http://[URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]

http://[URL=http://imageshack.us]







[/URL]


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Yungay en Perú ya no existe, fue enterrada hace más de 30 años.

Pero igual Yungay en Chile se ve tranquilo, sería paja más fotos de la ciudad/publo en si.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

sebvill said:


> Yungay en Perú ya no existe, fue enterrada hace más de 30 años.


Está el nuevo Yungay, cerca a Llanganuco. Del antiguo Yungay sólo quedaron las palmeras de la Plaza de Armas.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

^^

Y el cementerio... Me gustaría ver fotos de la ciudad en sí. Ojalá y puedas poner unas.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Claro que existe Yungay!! los sobrevivientes del terremoto del 70 se establecieron algunos km mas alla del pueblo arrasado por el aluvion! 

Ahora incluso tiene su Semana Turística de Yungay del 22 al 28 de Octubre


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonito contorno natural, pero no veo casi nada de lo que es el pueblo...

Como dijeron arriba, tenemos ahora aqui el Nuevo Yungay tras desaparecer el antiguo en el terremoto del 70 a raiz de una gigantesca avalancha de lodo, rocas y nieve venida del Huascarán...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Hay q investigar mas sebvill ajaj ya weno.. simpatico yungay de chile aunq pocas fotos :S


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ven tranquilo el Yungay chileno, conozco el de Perú, he ido varias veces, como ciudad no tiene muchos atractivos pero en los alrederores está lo interesante.


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Que bonito paisajes! Saludos Broder


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Se ve muy bien el Yungay chileno, pero nos dejaste con las ganas de ver más!


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ke interesante =P el Yungay de Chile se ve bien :banana: se nota chiquito y trankilo


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me gustaron los paisajes, parece ser una...ciudad con bastante potencial turístico que puede ser explotado


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Aquí pueden ver fotos del Yungay ORIGINAL, el pueblo es relativamente nuevo, pero el anterior era muy hermoso, vi alguna vez una foto panorámica antes del terremoto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Interesante el Yungay chileno...aunque cada vez que escucho ese nombre siempre recuerdo ese estúpido comercial...


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

yungay? ahh yungayyy! a la esquina a la derecha... xD bueno que genial que le pongan un nombre a una ciudad chilena en honor a un ciudad peruana, en fin, no se ve casi nada de la ciudad, solo se ven paisajes tipicos de la región... se me hace que debe ser un pueblo parecido a cabrero o monteaguila... saludos.


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

J Block said:


> Interesante el Yungay chileno...aunque cada vez que escucho ese nombre siempre recuerdo ese estúpido comercial...


es verdad...el comercial de ojo
jajaja....
se puso por un tiempo de moda decirles yungay a los guachimanes...

como un simple comercial te puede cambiar la idea de algo...
me recuerda tambien cuando escuchaba la cancion "suave" de luis miguel, no podia dejar de pensar en el papel higuienico (la marca suave saco un comercial con fondo de esa cancion, para los que se acuerden.)

aqui encontre el comercial de yungay en youtube para los que nunca lo "disfrutaron"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cl6gG4nDZw


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

nekun20 said:


> yungay? ahh yungayyy! a la esquina a la derecha... xD bueno que *genial que le pongan un nombre a una ciudad chilena en honor a un ciudad peruana*, en fin, no se ve casi nada de la ciudad, solo se ven paisajes tipicos de la región... se me hace que debe ser un pueblo parecido a cabrero o monteaguila... saludos.


:wtf:



> ...su nombre da referencia a la *Batalla de Yungay*, celebrada en el pueblo de Yungay, Perú, el 20 de enero de 1839.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Esto me hizo recordar a ese otro comercial, "del chancho su huevo", jajaja*

¿La habrán filmado en la Alameda de los Descalzos??? Me pareció así.

Interesantes las fotos, pero me quedé con las ganas de conocer más el pueblo. Nos las debes, ¿eh?  Me resultó curiosa esa foto con los bañistas, como si fueran dos mitades de dos fotos--el río por un lado, los playeros por otro.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve bonito el pueblito.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Lindo arcoiris del pueblito


----------

